# update on Al Alhay fans



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Al-Ahly club fans who were attacked by the Egyptian police after a match about 10 days ago. They still have some of them arrested since the incident and are facing military trial. This photo is the way they are responding to these military trials. They have drawn the photo of their arrested members and the word "Free Fans (Ultras)" in Arabic by carrying signs in their hands during yesterday's match. ???? ???????? .. ?????? ?????? .. ??? ?????? !!! #UA07 #Ahly... on Twitpic




repost from We are all Khaled Said


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Al-Ahly club fans who were attacked by the Egyptian police after a match about 10 days ago. They still have some of them arrested since the incident and are facing military trial. This photo is the way they are responding to these military trials. They have drawn the photo of their arrested members and the word "Free Fans (Ultras)" in Arabic by carrying signs in their hands during yesterday's match. ???? ???????? .. ?????? ?????? .. ??? ?????? !!! #UA07 #Ahly... on Twitpic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still think football fans should stick with football and not politics.
This sort of stuff goes on every week in italy with so called football fans jumping on the political cause bandwagon some of which are pretty unsawory.

They should leave politics out of football grounds on match days.


----------

